# Snakes in a 10g???



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Since I'm doing some replacement of fish, my 10g is now gonna be open for anything so what I'm asking is what is a good snake to go in a 10g?? And if you tell me one can you give me some requirements and such seeing as I'm a complete noobs to herps. Oh and are pacmans good for life in a 10g?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not a whole lot of snakes will do well in a 10 for life, but you'd have time to set up something larger.

This opens up a long potential list (for better or worse! ).


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Garter snakes are the best choice I presume?

Ok how about the best reptilian creature for 10g??

I always loved reptiles and sharks when I was younger then got more into sharks and forgot about reptiles...trying to rectify that now I suppose :laugh:


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Garters get big for a 10g.
can get a ringneck snake,wiil be nice. Or maybe a milksnake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good to rectify because sharks tend to be big!
Garters can be tricky. The wide variety of colors in corn snakes and their ease in care make them a good _temporary_ choice for a 10. They're cheaper as babies anyhow.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> *Good to rectify because sharks tend to be big!*
> Garters can be tricky. The wide variety of colors in corn snakes and their ease in care make them a good _temporary_ choice for a 10. They're cheaper as babies anyhow.


 I could set up a 1,000g indoor pond with a bunch of marbled bambo catsharks and epaulettes







.

Ok seeing as snakes wouldn't be the best choice for a 10g, I'm going to steer clear of them, I don't want to harm a beautiful reptile because I'm a selfish prick.









Anyone know anything about cool lizards or frogs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

I would say Pacman frogs are good for life in a 10. Most frogs are, except for the bullfrogs and other really big anurans.

I've found the common toad to be a good terrarium subject (_Bufo americanus_). For a second choice, i would go with the Fire Belly Toad.

You can start a small snake in a 10 gallon. I'm sure, by the time the snake outgrows the 10 gallon, you will like it so much that you won't mind buying a larger terrarium for it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I would say Pacman frogs are good for life in a 10. Most frogs are, except for the bullfrogs and other really big anurans.
> 
> I've found the common toad to be a good terrarium subject (_Bufo americanus_). For a second choice, i would go with the Fire Belly Toad.
> 
> You can start a small snake in a 10 gallon. I'm sure, by the time the snake outgrows the 10 gallon, you will like it so much that you won't mind buying a larger terrarium for it.












and a cornsnake will be fine in a 20l for life
and they usaully sell them small about 12-15"


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

a corn i would say would LIKE more than a 20l for life, they love to climb and go all over the place

i would just say stick with some frogs, i think a pacman would work or maybe some dart frogs if you keep the requirments right

now on a side note, were you seriouse about if a snake would be able to live in a 10g or were you just mocking me cause i asked if a flounder could?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, a leopard geck, fat tail gecko, pac man frog, scorpion not a rep but cool, tarantula, a texas collared lizard but upgrade to 20 g will be needed. Or a bearded dragon, but upgrade to 20 is needed too, but this is minimum. If you got something the length of a 24 inches long height would do the trick for climbing.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> now on a side note, were you seriouse about if a snake would be able to live in a 10g or were you just mocking me cause i asked if a flounder could?


 What the hell is wrong with you? You're too paranoid, man. Chill









Ok so pacman frogs, lizard geckos, corn snake I'd have to upgrade to....good choices I'll have to do some research though.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Well, a leopard geck, fat tail gecko, pac man frog, scorpion not a rep but cool, tarantula, a texas collared lizard but upgrade to 20 g will be needed. Or a bearded dragon, but upgrade to 20 is needed too, but this is minimum. If you got something the length of a 24 inches long height would do the trick for climbing.


 a bearded dragon will need a much larger enclosure than a 20l. mine is in a 4x2x2 and i think that is a bit small for him.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Go with a Lep. Gecko. They are very easy to maintain and are normally tame. After you gain some experiance then move on to something more challenging. Just my 2 cents.









Oh and a ten gallon tank will suit one just fine.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im surprised green tree frogs werent mentioned they are fun, peaceful and loving pets u can really get attatched to, i also like the behamen anole and the small hous gecko, another nice example of a good reptile for a ten is the jeweled encrested lizard, these are stunningly buetiful and exotic small lizards, but they get very jumpy when handled much like the anole, gl man!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

TANK said:


> Go with a Lep. Gecko. They are very easy to maintain and are normally tame. After you gain some experiance then move on to something more challenging. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i still think that a 10g will still be to small for one of those

a green tree frog though sounds interesting, you could get like a 30tall and keep like 5 and have a sweet tank after a while


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> TANK said:
> 
> 
> > Go with a Lep. Gecko. They are very easy to maintain and are normally tame. After you gain some experiance then move on to something more challenging. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


 I dont believe that a Lep. Geck. would have aproblem in a 10 gal. Personally I would use a 20 long, but I dont handle my herps much so they need room for excercise. But Crazyclown is more than likely a hands on owner so a lack of excercise would not be a problem. 
Green Tree frogs, not for a beginner OR a hands on type of person. To many variables to control (humidity,heat,lighting,diet) IMO a small easy to care for lizard would be best. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Try a leopard gecko or a pac man frog..or maybe an anole..


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i had green tree frogs and when i got them the thing they were in was full of sh*t lol they was small 2 and pac mans get big dont they?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lol talk about bringing this post back from the grave


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

big hermit crabs


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

ribbon snakes, rainbow skinks toads, the list goes on no so sure about ribbon snakes


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i reccomend not getting a snake if u can only provide a 10 gallon tank


----------

